# Correct placement of left chest logo



## aca

I new to screenprinting and this board. You guys are very helpful and I am thankful that so many people are willing to help each other out. Thanks in advance! I would like to know what the correct placement of a left chest logo would be. I have heard you go three fingers down from center of shirt and two fingers over from there, but I would like to know more precise directions. Also, what would be the correct placement for youth, adult and the 2xl larger sizes.


----------



## Rodney

Hi there, check out these threads which have some good answers to your placement questions:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8360.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9259.html


----------



## tinkertee

aca said:


> I new to screenprinting and this board. You guys are very helpful and I am thankful that so many people are willing to help each other out. Thanks in advance! I would like to know what the correct placement of a left chest logo would be. I have heard you go three fingers down from center of shirt and two fingers over from there, but I would like to know more precise directions. Also, what would be the correct placement for youth, adult and the 2xl larger sizes.


I think asking the printer would be a good idea.Their going to be the ones who will print on the shirt. Also, I always thought you could place a logo anywhere you want, since your the designer. But if you are looking for the standard placement, I would ask the printer. My printer always suggest whats best but always reminds me that you can have logos/designs anywhere.

As for the sizes, I had this problem. I had one design going on S, M, L, XL. And I was told that I had to keep in mind that my design would have to fit the smallest shirt as only one screen/film will be made.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Fluid

we use this rule for the left chest placement

4.5 inches down from the bottom of the collar.
4.5 inches from the center of the shirt

X marks the center of the print

General imprint size for left chest = no bigger than 4X4 square. Most designs will be less as they are either taller or wider. Been using these specs for over 10 years without any issues


----------



## BrianTruong

What if the shirt is a 2xl and bigger? Should I put the design an inch lower?


----------



## stichin lady

Fluid said:


> we use this rule for the left chest placement
> 
> 4.5 inches down from the bottom of the collar.
> 4.5 inches from the center of the shirt
> 
> X marks the center of the print
> 
> General imprint size for left chest = no bigger than 4X4 square. Most designs will be less as they are either taller or wider. Been using these specs for over 10 years without any issues


I measure 8 inches down from where the collar meets the shoulder seam and 4 to 5 inches from the center of the garment to the left, or right if doing a right chest. This is my center marking.


----------



## TYGERON

I suggest printing out the logo/graphic, lay a shirt down and place the image on the shirt where it is most visually pleasing then take that measurement. It's going to vary from size to size and shirt make to shirt make. V-necks, scoop neck, polos, zip front hoodies etc. Also try sticking the image on and holding the shirt up to yourself or put it on and look in a mirror. 

Personally I find that t-shirts in general M, L, XL can be loaded/placed pretty much the same, XXL and XXXL a bit to the right (facing the shirt).

Adult S, Youth L a bit toward the center.

There is no set consistent rule or measurement that works for all garments and images.


----------



## bananachair

Thank you guys so much to share your wisdom. This is just want I need to know how to place my designs on my shirts. If there any tool to use?


----------



## Suguitan

spread a T-shirt out, flat. Find where the collar meets the shoulder seem, point A, then find point B, which is approx 3/4 down the sleeve seem (the one connecting the actual sleeve to the body of the shirt). From the point on the sleeve, move finger toward the middle of the shirt in a straight line, and from the point on the collar/shoulder seem, move your finger downward in a straight line. where those two lines intersect, should mark the center point of the image that will be printed.


----------



## 34Ford

Have you noticed if you place the logo on the shirt with it as straight as you can get it which is parallel to the bottom of the shirt that if you put the shirt on the logo will be tilted. I see crooked logos all the time.


----------



## RedBoot

Yes, have had a few times where a particular logo is printed straight if you lay the shirt out flat, but when worn appears to tilt downhill a bit. I think it depends on how the shirt hangs off the wearer's shoulders. 

So technically the logo is straight, anyone have ideas on what you'd tell a customer who complains about this?


----------

